

Ukrainian largest bank launches online authorization via selfie - Muromec
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=uk&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fprivatbank.ua%2Fua%2Fnews%2Fprivatbank-zapustiv-self-avtorizac-ju%2F%3Futm_medium%3Demail%26utm_source%3Dnewsletter%26utm_campaign%3D039802_05_06_2015_ukr_news%26utm_content%3Dvar1_2_Podrobnee_selfi_ua%26utm_term%3D039802&edit-text=&act=url

======
Muromec
They already used such practice in some cases.

When you get a card in bank branch, they take photo of you holding a card to
prevent you from claiming that it was not you.

So they went further and started to require a photo of person holding a card
in mobile app and it seems they deployed same checks to web banking.

Before they added selfie there was tho-factor authorization i.e. password +
sms for private persons and digital signature (national one, similar to ecdsa)
+ sms for enterprises.

